# Do you think Halo 4 is coming to PC?



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2012)

There's a debate going on whether or not Halo 4 is going to be for xbox360 AND PC.  The reason being is that what little information that is coming out listed it as "system requirements pending".  Now if it was JUST for xbox360 then that wouldn't make sense.

What do you folks think?  Is it possible that 343industries may have it for PC as well to increase profits?

I think it's probable, because Halo reach didn't do so well in comparison to COD last year and it's possible that 343 is wanting to branch into other potential buyers to increase sales.  In that case what I'd really like to see is for it to be on all platforms.  The Xbox360, PS3 and PC.  I'm not sure what the system settings for the WiiU are, but if it can run it then make it for it.


----------



## Sonlir (May 30, 2012)

People tend to be on the band wagon of hating Halo these days, anyway if Bungie were developing it I'd say not a chance in hell but since they are not, perhaps.


----------



## KigRatel (May 30, 2012)

Sonlir said:


> People tend to be on the band wagon of hating Halo these days, anyway if Bungie were developing it I'd say not a chance in hell but since they are not, perhaps.



Are they really? I thought the bandwagon crashed and burned after Bungie abandoned the franchise, and then all the survivors turned their attention to CoD, and rightfully so.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 30, 2012)

Hurr durr I'm a hater in the bandwagon, but if Bungie stepped out, there's a slim chance for pc version to happen


----------



## CannonFodder (May 30, 2012)

Sonlir said:


> People tend to be on the band wagon of hating Halo these days, anyway if Bungie were developing it I'd say not a chance in hell but since they are not, perhaps.


I wonder what Master chief's reaction from arby n' the chief is going to be? XD


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 1, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Are they really? I thought the bandwagon crashed and burned after Bungie abandoned the franchise, and then all the survivors turned their attention to CoD, and rightfully so.



?? Bungie never abandoned it, MS forced them out. Hell Bungie made an update to Halo PC a few months back simply because people were abusing bots and despite it being 10 years old with a waning player base they updated it.

Hell HALF of bungie went to 343 for Halo 4, so again Bungie didn't abandon it... Microsoft said "OURS NOT YOURS" and that was that... this is also why the Halo movie was stalled because MS was being a bitch.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't really care for the series, but I imagine if it does get a PC port it'll probably use GFWL and from what I hear people don't _really _like GFWL.



> In that case what I'd really like to see is for it to be on all  platforms.  The Xbox360, PS3 and PC.  I'm not sure what the system  settings for the WiiU are, but if it can run it then make it for it.



I _highly _doubt Microsoft would release their flagship franchise on the PS3 just to compete with CoD.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 1, 2012)

yay fps games, o how much i care about you :v


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 1, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> ?? Bungie never abandoned it, MS forced them out.



Well, maybe it was for the best. That means Bungie won't take any responsibility for any mistakes if the series falls victim to PSPS (PlayStation Platformer Syndrome).

I've seen the first mistake... making the Elites look like this.

They look like something out of Gears Of War!


----------



## Randolph (Jun 3, 2012)

Eh, sure. Okay. Why not.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2012)

If they were smart they would. I sure hope so cause if not...they'll all look like burnt out toaster ovens. [:{


----------



## Cain (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know. I tended to shy away from the Halo franchise, because of the constant stereotype of: "It's filled with prepubescent children screaming profanities on their microphones whilst playing like a dog had the controller."

If it does come to PC, I might try it, because it does look like a fun game.
If it stays on the Xbox...

PC will always have Tribes: Ascend. <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 3, 2012)

im really not sure about this... but the evidence points towards a PC release. as you said, they wouldnt say "system requirements pending" if it was for more than one system.
however, it might also point towards a multi plattform release as in for both the 360 AND the new xbox. because it is almost safe to assume that they will show a new xbox at E3. they teased a new gears of war for example and epic is currently working on the new unreal engine 4 which they said would be for the next generation of consoles.
but thats all just speculation. your ideas are as good as mine. i guess we will just have to wait what microsoft shows at E3^^


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 3, 2012)

If it does come out on PC, you'll probably have to run it through Games for Windows Live, so it won't be worth playing. Well, it'll be less worth playing than it already was.

gamesforwindowsliveisrlybad


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 3, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> If it does come out on PC, you'll probably have to run it through Games for Windows Live, so it won't be worth playing. Well, it'll be less worth playing than it already was.
> 
> gamesforwindowsliveisrlybad



i agree. that would make it even more terrible.
besides, the whole idea behind halo was to bring a working FPS to a console. demonstrating that it can in fact work with a controller. so halo on a PC with mouse and keyboard feels like any other FPS


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 3, 2012)

no

halo is an xbox exclusive


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 3, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> no
> 
> halo is an xbox exclusive


Microsoft and bungie no longer have anything to do with the halo franchise anymore though.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 4, 2012)

Probably not.  If it does, that'll be the weirdest Halo collection for PC.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 4, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> no
> 
> halo is an xbox exclusive



You realize Halo 1 and Halo 2 were released to PC? Yes Halo IS an Xbox exclusive, but MS owns the rights and can do what they want with it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> You realize Halo 1 and Halo 2 were released to PC? Yes Halo IS an Xbox exclusive, but MS owns the rights and can do what they want with it.


I also don't see why MICROSOFT would be against halo being on computers with WINDOWS.


----------



## Synapse (Jun 4, 2012)

Actually Microsoft would love for games only to be on the xbox as opposed to the PC, due to the fact that for every game sold on their console they get a small cut of the profits.  

Where as on the PC, they don't get anything at all for games that get sold on there.  Despite making the OS in which games are developed for, all the profit of games sold pretty much goes to the developers or companies that publish the games.  If it were up to Microsoft, they would do away with PC gaming entirely. 

Why do you think the GFWL system is so bad? IMO that's left in such pretty bad shape by MS to deter people from playing on the PC and taking to their console games instead.  

While I think it is possible we could still see the game on the PC market from these developers, I feel that if MS has any say in the matter they're going to want it to stay an xbox exclusive at this point in time.  Everything is all about the money these days it seems.


----------



## Reito (Jun 4, 2012)

Probably not for 2 big reasons

1. Its one of the only big truly Xbox-exclusive series they have now

2. Bringing it to PC will probably make anyone who owns a PC and an Xbox just pirate the game for PC, and if they like it enough, buy it [recent statistics show that thanks to pirating, bringing games to PC is like setting fire to money.] Yes you can argue that you can pirate Xbox games, also, but the level of entry for that is alot higher, you have to install a new disc drive, hack firmware, etc etc]

But, there are reasons that they would bring it to pc, private servers and mods tend to keep a games lifespan longer, without the use of DLC

It all depends on how Microsoft weighs both decisions as a company


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 4, 2012)

Reito said:


> Probably not for 2 big reasons
> 
> 1. Its one of the only big truly Xbox-exclusive series they have now
> 
> ...


You do realize people pirate games anyhow right?


----------



## ADF (Jun 4, 2012)

No.

Anything Microsoft touches either A) Never comes out on PC or B) has a badly made PC release years later.

Alan Wake was originally a PC orientated cross platform game intending to show off new multicore technologies; by streaming large open world environments and advanced physics destruction. Then Microsoft got their hands on it and it turned into a closed environment, 3rd person shooter with nerfed physics effects and of course Xbox orientation. Hitting PC years after the console release.

I have no faith in anything Microsoft gets involved in taking PC seriously, they steal it for 360 and then MAYBE throw PC the scraps later on.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVMib1T4T4


----------



## Reito (Jun 5, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize people pirate games anyhow right?



Thats... what I was saying...

With it on PC it will lose lots of sales to pirating. With it on console, their biggest concern is it's used copy sales, which they can hurt with a online pass or unlock key

It's really what kinda combination of money/PR they want to make off of it


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 5, 2012)

Reito said:


> Thats... what I was saying...
> 
> With it on PC it will lose lots of sales to pirating. With it on console, their biggest concern is it's used copy sales, which they can hurt with a online pass or unlock key
> 
> It's really what kinda combination of money/PR they want to make off of it


Online passes and unlock keys don't have any effect on pirating and just pisses off customers.


----------

